

A traffic light with three different color-changing LEDs - zeynel1
http://www.fastcodesign.com/idea-2010/a-traffic-light

======
smoody
not a well thought-out idea. one of the reason current traffic lights work so
well is that they can still be utilized by colorblind people. this new idea...
not so much.

